# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Lỗi ArtCam 9

## mrdori

Xin chào các Bro
xin cho mình hỏi mình mới cài artcam để học nhưng khi cài bị lỗi này là sao ạk
mong các bro giúp đỡ

----------


## CKD

Cụ dùng windows mấy?
Update IE lên v11 đi cụ.

----------

mrdori

----------


## QuyND

Bữa em cài cũng bị lỗi này, reset máy vẫn bị. Em có thử cho chạy bằng quyền Admin thì hết. Bác thử xem.

----------

mrdori

----------


## mrdori

> Cụ dùng windows mấy?
> Update IE lên v11 đi cụ.


minh dùng win 7/64bit
minh update ie 11 r mà vẫn vậy.

----------


## CKD

Thử mở với quyền admin xem sao/

----------

mrdori

----------


## Luyến

xóa bản cài này đi, download bản cài khác về máy cài lại là được.

----------

mrdori

----------


## taih2

Cụ nhấn chuột phải làm như hình nhé

----------

mrdori

----------


## mrdori

thank các bro nha. e làm mọi cái cũng không được. e cứ chạy admin. thank các bro nhìu nhìu

----------


## Luyến

> thank các bro nha. e làm mọi cái cũng không được. e cứ chạy admin. thank các bro nhìu nhìu


 lúc trước em cài artcam9 cũng bị sau em cài lại là hết. giờ sài bản 2018 thấy ko lỗi lầm gì mà rất nhanh

----------


## mrdori

> lúc trước em cài artcam9 cũng bị sau em cài lại là hết. giờ sài bản 2018 thấy ko lỗi lầm gì mà rất nhanh


vâg bác. để e sẽ cải lại. thank bác

----------

